# 4x4 OLL Parity Algorithm [video]



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Any good you guys think?
Thats using innerslices though so im pretty sure you could still do the parity algorithm and faster using that with just double layer turns where there is inner slices.






Person in the video Is Hiroyuki Take btw.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 28, 2008)

Unfortunately it doesn't seem to work using double turns. At least not the way I'm doing it.

I'm still a big fan of Lucas's parity alg:
r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r'
(To do it on an odd cube, include the middle layer in the second r' turn.)


----------



## hdskull (Aug 28, 2008)

What about double parity, what do you guys generally use for that?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 28, 2008)

hdskull said:


> What about double parity, what do you guys generally use for that?



I use r U2' r' U2 r U2' r U2' l' U2 r U2' r' U2 x' U2' r2. Well, that's my alg, even if I never use it for speedsolves. 
It's also related to the "regular" parity alg 
r U2' r U2 r' U2' r U2' l' U2 r U2' r' U2 x' r' U2' r'.

Derrick: Hiroyuki probably optimized that parity for less regrips to his liking.

EDIT: His alg: r2 B2 (r'R) U2 (rR') U2 (Lx) U2 (rR') U2 r' U2 (Lx' lx) U2 B2 r2. He claims he averages 4.57 on it, by the way.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 28, 2008)

You guys can delete your own posts. Hit Edit, press Delete and figure out the rest by yourself.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 28, 2008)

I found this myself, (not sure if anyone found it before)
The parity OLL Parity alg I use is : Rw2 B2 U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 F2 Rw F2 Lw' B2 Rw2

If you execute this algorithm with r instead of Rw, and l instead of Lw, it becomes a pure orientation parity fix.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 28, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> I found this myself, (not sure if anyone found it before)
> The parity OLL Parity alg I use is : Rw2 B2 U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 F2 Rw F2 Lw' B2 Rw2
> 
> If you execute this algorithm with r instead of Rw, and l instead of Lw, it becomes a pure orientation parity fix.



not trying to be mean but that alg is OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD news


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 28, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> I found this myself, (not sure if anyone found it before)
> The parity OLL Parity alg I use is : Rw2 B2 U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 F2 Rw F2 Lw' B2 Rw2
> 
> If you execute this algorithm with r instead of Rw, and l instead of Lw, it becomes a pure orientation parity fix.



That's the one I use. That's the one Dan Harris uses. You just changed the notation to denote double layer turns.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 28, 2008)

no the thing i found is the r instead of Rw (or is that what you were talking about? )


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 28, 2008)

I use that one too and get times at about 5 seconds (4.75 and 4.61 my 2 tries to be sure ^^) I am thinking about changing to lucas, but I don't think I will earn that much speed 5.30 and 5.04 my 2 tries there..


----------



## Dene (Aug 28, 2008)

Can someone make a video of Lucas' algorithm done sub4 perhaps?


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84eud2DR2-s
From Mr Cohen, is somewhere in the video section too


----------



## Dene (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh thanks for that, that is good!


----------



## DanHarris (Aug 29, 2008)

I use this one:

l2 B2 l U2 l U2 x' U2 l U2 l' U2 l U2 l2 U2 x U2 - to flip edges and twist front corners.

If I want to flip the edges alone, I add L and L' to the front and end of the alg respectively.

Dan


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 29, 2008)

Other one: 

Rr' U2 Rr U2 Rr' F2 Rr2 U2 Rr U2 Rr' U2 x U2 Rr2 U2 x' 

It's very fast!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 30, 2008)

what is the fastest pure alg?


----------



## Robert-Y (May 3, 2009)

Sorry for the revival but I was just also wondering the same thing. So far I know Syuhei's alg is quite fast. Also Hiroyuki Take's alg is good:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn6-mtOgj8w


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 3, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Sorry for the revival but I was just also wondering the same thing. So far I know Syuhei's alg is quite fast. Also Hiroyuki Take's alg is good:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn6-mtOgj8w


Well, yes, that's the vid in the first post.


Lucas Garron said:


> His alg: r2 B2 (r'R) U2 (rR') U2 (Lx) U2 (rR') U2 r' U2 (Lx' lx) U2 B2 r2


----------



## Robert-Y (May 3, 2009)

Oh sorry, I should really read the first few posts before posting anything ...


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 4, 2009)

I use r' U2 l F2 l' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 F2 r2 F2
which I do as
r' U2 l (x) U2 l' U2 r2 (x') U2 r U2 r' U2 (x) U2 r2 U2

I can sub 4.5 easily with it.
I probably have to change to something better...like less rotations? xD
my pb is sub 4 i think. 3.98 if i'm not wrong.


----------



## deadalnix (May 4, 2009)

r' U2 l (x) U2 l' U2 r2 (x') U2 r U2 r' U2 (x) U2 r2 U2

can be done :

r' U2 r U2 r' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 (x) U2 r2 U2

One F2 and you avoid 2 regrips and l moves.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 4, 2009)

ah..forgot to specify i do it pure. so small letter turns are only slice turns...not double..


----------



## Robert-Y (May 4, 2009)

What? How on earth can you do the pure alg so fast? Can you make a video please?


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 4, 2009)

would sub 4.5s do? I'm too lazy to aim for anything lower...xD


----------



## Neroflux (May 4, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> What? How on earth can you do the pure alg so fast? Can you make a video please?



is sub 4.5 enough (the video)?

or sub 4?

please say the latter


----------



## Robert-Y (May 4, 2009)

Anything under 5 secs would do for me.


----------



## byu (May 4, 2009)

Sub 4.5 would be amazing, my OLL parity is at least 9 seconds...


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 5, 2009)

byu said:


> Sub 4.5 would be amazing, my OLL parity is at least 9 seconds...



really? i started using lucas's alg and i'm around 5.8-6 .. that's with delays.. i memorized it literally 5 mins ago.


----------



## xbrandationx (Nov 9, 2009)

what does the "x" in algorithms mean?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 9, 2009)

xbrandationx said:


> what does the "x" in algorithms mean?



lol bump

x is a cube rotation, like the entire cube is doing R


----------



## xbrandationx (Nov 9, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> lol bump
> 
> x is a cube rotation, like the entire cube is doing R



haha thanks. im kinda new to this speedsolving thing


----------



## 30secondsolver (Sep 10, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't seem to work using double turns. At least not the way I'm doing it.
> 
> I'm still a big fan of Lucas's parity alg:
> r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r'
> (To do it on an odd cube, include the middle layer in the second r' turn.)


 
when doing lucas's parity algorithm are the "r's" both the inner right layer and the right side, or just the inner layer?


----------



## pjk (Sep 10, 2011)

30secondsolver said:


> when doing lucas's parity algorithm are the "r's" both the inner right layer and the right side, or just the inner layer?


You did bump a thread nearly 2 years old. Were you aware of that? anyway, to answer your question:
You have to include the inner layer, but the outer layer is optional. I typically execute the r as Rr (outer and inner) because it can be executed faster. However, you may not want to flip the outer slice corners, in which case you would only use inner layer turns.

So if you only use r as an inner layer turn, it would be:
r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r' U2 L R'

Mess around with it using inner and inner+outer and look at the effects.


----------



## giovibest25 (Nov 28, 2012)

*algorithms 4x4x4 parity?*

Hey guys i want algorithms of 4x4x4 parity Oll and Pll.Can write those algorithms thanks.And how many algorithms are for parity?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 28, 2012)

Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw'

Uw2 r2 U2 r2 U2 r2 Uw2


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 28, 2012)

PLL Parity: r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2 Or Rw2 B2 U2 r2 U2 B2 Rw2
OLL Parity: Rw U2 Rw F2 Rw F2 Rw' F2 Lw F2 Rw' F2 Rw F2 Lw' U2 Rw'
Double Parity (OLL and PLL): Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2 B2 Rw' B2 Rw B2 Rw' B2 Rw2 B2


----------



## Godmil (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is a thread with lots of OLL parity algs: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?6026-4x4-OLL-Parity-Algorithm

My fav is: r U2' r U2' r' U2 r U2' l' U2 r U2' r' U2 x' r' U2 r'
The 'r's and 'l's could be inner slice turns for pure parity, or wide turns if you don't mind messing up the corner orientation (oh, but the x' should also be a M if you're doing slice turns).

for PLL parity I do slice turns: r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 Uw2 U2 (if you're switching the front and back edges. if you have the front and right edges needing swapped I do R U R' U ( r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 Uw2) U' R U' R'


----------

